# First time Kiser Lake Ice ( Report )



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Went to Kiser today 9-2, fished the deepest water 13 feet. Lots of lookers but couldn’t get any to bite a plastic. Had one tip up go up but nothing. Lots of marks honestly, they would rise from bottom and be right on top of me forever, then they would swim off. I’m somewhat new to ice fishing and all so i didn’t really know what i was doing wrong. Also Kiser ice is 4” but ice is melted around banks from snow. Get over that and you’re fine. Any tips for getting fish to strike and tips on Kiser itself help me a lot, thanks.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Went to Kiser today 9-2, fished the deepest water 13 feet. Lots of lookers but couldn’t get any to bite a plastic. Had one tip up go up but nothing. Lots of marks honestly, they would rise from bottom and be right on top of me forever, then they would swim off. I’m somewhat new to ice fishing and all so i didn’t really know what i was doing wrong. Also Kiser ice is 4” but ice is melted around banks from snow. Get over that and you’re fine. Any tips for getting fish to strike and tips on Kiser itself help me a lot, thanks.


I'm pretty new to the ice game my self. But I've always herd to try and slowly work the fish up,make it think its gonna lose its chance at a easy meal....


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'm pretty new to the ice game my self. But I've always herd to try and slowly work the fish up,make it think its gonna lose its chance at a easy meal....


Yeah everytime i had a fish come up, i would slowly stop jigging and pause, then slightly bring it up. But they rather stayed in place or chased it and never bit it. I’m guessing they were finicky Bluegills but some of the marks were weird. One came up hot and turned away, came back hot, turned away then came back again, turned away then came back one more time, then turned away for good. I’m just trying to find some good Crappie, Perch and maybe some gills through the ice.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Another thing,stay mobile. Keep moving. If fish are not reacting right after giving them a few options move on till you find what u like... the most successful ice fisherman seem to be to most mobile ice fisherman.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Another thing,stay mobile. Keep moving. If fish are not reacting right after giving them a few options move on till you find what u like... the most successful ice fisherman seem to be to most mobile ice fisherman.


Oh yeah oh course. I’m definitely the type of ice fisher man where if i don’t see any fish within 5-10 minutes, if that, I’m moving. Here’s all the spots i fished today, the red is where all my jokes were and the yellow is where i marked the most fish, being maybe 5-10 fish at most.
View attachment 290801


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Try live bait next time. The winter bite is super light, a little scent and the tiny particles that come out of live bait really helps.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

move closer to the beach 4 t0 6 foot deep


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the report. Glad to hear kiser has fishable ice. Hope to get out tomorrow myself. I have luck there with Swedish pimples and wax worms and spikes.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Stampede said:


> Thanks for the report. Glad to hear kiser has fishable ice. Hope to get out tomorrow myself. I have luck there with Swedish pimples and wax worms and spikes.


Yeah the whole lake had good thick gray ice, mostly around 4” maybe more in some spots. But since we had that rain the other day ice around the banks was really risky. I had to go off the rocky pier bye the state park area.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Do you guys catch a lot of crappie? Perch? Or just mostly Gills?


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

That's my go to lake for gills.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Yeah the whole lake had good thick gray ice, mostly around 4” maybe more in some spots. But since we had that rain the other day ice around the banks was really risky. I had to go off the rocky pier bye the state park area.


Be careful- gray ice is bad ice. You want clear ice.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Yea what muddy said. Spud your way out.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Going to be fun to see how many people take a swim this weekend at that lake… Personally I don't think the ice is safe enough yet ... it may be in some spots...but overall I just don't think the Lake is ready yet to freely walk around as you please


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I was there 2 days ago I know gray ice isn’t the strongest but if it’s not melting and before freezing it’s fine. Especially when there’s 4”-6”. The first 3” is gray the bottom 3” is black clear ice. I can tell you it’s fine ice lol.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Definitely do not go off the left side of that rock pier. There is a spring over there and you will take a swim.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

squid_1 said:


> Definitely do not go off the left side of that rock pier. There is a spring over there and you will take a swim.


 Yeah most of the lake the banks were melted a little bit by rain. The right side of the rock pier was the best place to get on the ice. Just one step over and you’re on 4” of ice. Main Lake is probably closer to 5” or 6”.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Was anyone else out there. I have fished on the ice where you have marked on the map, never really did that well. Come off the south bank and fish that old road bed off the rock pier. (southeast) corner of the lake. Go out about 80-90 yards and it was gill city last year.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

squid_1 said:


> Was anyone else out there. I have fished on the ice where you have marked on the map, never really did that well. Come off the south bank and fish that old road bed off the rock pier. (southeast) corner of the lake. Go out about 80-90 yards and it was gill city last year.


I didn’t see anyone else out there but it was 9:00 in the morning on a Thrusday. Did see some holes drilled around but they looked a few days old. I’ll have to try the spot. My problem was just getting fish to commit. I have a cheapo rod so it makes it even hard to feel the light bite, especially when you’re shivering cold lol


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I was thinking about trying out the dam area thinking maybe some roaming crappie or perch would be around but the depth and contour didn’t look like anything special. Looks like a tough place to consistently find fish.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Dillon, if you dont have a super sensitive rod, get a spring bobber to attach to it. They're inexpensive and work really well!
I'm super low tech (cheap) with my ice gear since I'm not out a ton. These have helped a lot. Good luck!


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Change baits when that happens 


Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Yeah everytime i had a fish come up, i would slowly stop jigging and pause, then slightly bring it up. But they rather stayed in place or chased it and never bit it. I’m guessing they were finicky Bluegills but some of the marks were weird. One came up hot and turned away, came back hot, turned away then came back again, turned away then came back one more time, then turned away for good. I’m just trying to find some good Crappie, Perch and maybe some gills through the ice.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Be careful. Springs all over that lake. Use a spud. It's been several years but a buddy had a house on the lake in the area of the "North arrow" on the map. We would fish out in front of that development and ice would be different thicknesses all around.


----------

